# [Excel] Tabellenblattname in einer zelle anzeigen lassen



## Suchfunktion (1. März 2004)

Hallo leute,

alles fit? 


Also, will gleich zur sache kommen:
Ist es moeglich, in einer Spalte den aktuellen Tabellennamen anzeigen zu lassen?

Also z.B. in dem Tabellenblatt "Mitarbeiter" in Zelle A1 den Namen, also "Mitarbeiter" anzeigen zu lassen?

Wenn ja, wie mach ich das am besten? 

Danke im voraus..

P.S.:
Diesmal ist es kein ernst, ich weiss es wirklich nicht:-( :-( :-(


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. März 2004)

Vorausgesetz das die Datei nicht unter anderem NAmen gespeicher wird (nachträglich) und nicht an einem anderen Ort und der Tabellenblattname identisch bleibt....

War jetzt nur mal ein Schnellschuß:


Speicherort der Datei unter Mappe1.xls im Verzeichnis c:\windows\desktop:

Zelle A7  =ZELLE("Dateiname")
Zelle A6  =LINKS(A7;26)
Zelle A5  =RECHTS(A6;6)

Zelle A6 wirft im diesem Beispiel das Endergebnis aus!

#########

Wenn die Ausgabe des Dateinamens eh nur für den Ausdruck nötig ist, sollte die "Funktion" in die Kopf- / Fußzeile, dort geht es per Mausklick?


EDIT: Etwas eleganter geht es so:
=RECHTS(ZELLE("Dateiname");LÄNGE(ZELLE("Dateiname"))-FINDEN("]";ZELLE("Dateiname")))


Dann kann die Datei gespeichert werden, wo auch immer man will!


----------

